# UKC & ADBA



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What are the differences, is one preferred over the other or does it depend?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

UKC---------Established in 1898, the United Kennel Club is the largest all-breed performance-dog registry in the world, registering dogs from all 50 states and 25 foreign countries. More than 60 percent of its 13,000 annually licensed events are tests of hunting ability, training and instinct. UKC prides itself on educational events. The UKC has supported the "Total Dog" philosophy through its events and programs for over a century. As a departure from registries that place emphasis on a dog’s looks, UKC events are designed for dogs that look and perform equally wel 

ADBA---------It is our belief that we have been handed a great legacy. From the originators of the breed in England and Ireland to the earliest Americans who brought the dogs here and called them Staffordshire Terrier, then Yankee Terriers and finally settled on the name, American Pit Bull Terriers. The A.D.B.A. does not condone any illegal activity, but will never deny the history of our breed. Hundred of years of breeding and selection have developed the dogs of today. Without the past, we could not have our present and certainly not our future. We salute the contributors to our breed. The many breeders, competitors, trainers, handlers and fanciers whose love for the breed developed one of the finest canine athletes ever known to man. 

?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

PitBullNewbie said:


> UKC---------Established in 1898, the United Kennel Club is the largest all-breed performance-dog registry in the world, registering dogs from all 50 states and 25 foreign countries. More than 60 percent of its 13,000 annually licensed events are tests of hunting ability, training and instinct. UKC prides itself on educational events. The UKC has supported the "Total Dog" philosophy through its events and programs for over a century. As a departure from registries that place emphasis on a dog's looks, UKC events are designed for dogs that look and perform equally wel
> 
> ADBA---------It is our belief that we have been handed a great legacy. From the originators of the breed in England and Ireland to the earliest Americans who brought the dogs here and called them Staffordshire Terrier, then Yankee Terriers and finally settled on the name, American Pit Bull Terriers. The A.D.B.A. does not condone any illegal activity, but will never deny the history of our breed. Hundred of years of breeding and selection have developed the dogs of today. Without the past, we could not have our present and certainly not our future. We salute the contributors to our breed. The many breeders, competitors, trainers, handlers and fanciers whose love for the breed developed one of the finest canine athletes ever known to man.
> 
> ?


That's interesting to know, I'll have to look more into the organizations... Thanks!


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

it depends if you like a leaner dog or stockier, here is a good comparison. i prefer the adba style dogs.
Visual comparison of top-winning UKC, AKC & ADBA dogs - Pit Bull Forums


----------

